
How Alice and Bob meet if they don't like onions - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9104-how_alice_and_bob_meet_if_they_don_t_like_onions
======
codefined
I've had this with a large number of media.ccc.de pages (which seems to be
popular on Hacker News recently [0]), but they all seem to load slowly.

It seems odd since this post only has 6 points, which suggests it's not down
to the Hacker News effect. Plus I'm geographically within a hundred miles of
where the IP resolves to (195.54.164.138).

Anyone else loading slowly?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=ccc.de](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=ccc.de)

~~~
cJ0th
no issues here but you have to keep in mind that the Chaos Communication
Congress by the Chaos Computer Club (ccc) is Europe's biggest hacker
convention and it ends today. Naturally, many people want to access the videos
of the talks now.

------
erikig
A talk about anonymization networks beyond Tor (JonDonym, I2P, Freenet,
GNUnet, Loopix, Vuvuzela and Riffle) in case anyone is intrigued but can't get
the video to load.

